# NEW SHIPMENT OF CORALS AND ANEMONES READY FOR SALE THIS FRIDAY Jan. 10 at 11am $40ea



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

NEW SHIPMENT OF CORALS AND ANEMONES READY FOR SALE THIS FRIDAY JANUARY 10. AT 11am

MOST CORALS ARE STILL $40 THE BEST PRICE IN TOWN. SOME CORALS WILL BE A BIT MORE BECAUSE THEY COST US MORE.

WE'LL POST PICTURES LATER TONIGHT.

NORTH AMERICAN FISH BREEDERS
2260 KINGSTON ROAD
SCARBOROUGH,

PHONE 416-267-7252

STORE HOURS

MONDAY TO FRIDAY 11am TILL 8pm
SATURDAY 10am TILL 5pm
SUNDAY 11am TILL 4pm


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Taipan where are you?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Already at the store, opening all the boxes before John goes through them


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes........... Taipan will be posting the pictures soon.................


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

At the store??  thought he checked all shipments at customs


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you John and Ezra for not making me go to aquariumpros anymore!!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Taipan is currently in Montreal. Taipan has already spoken with John about supplier and anemones . This should be a nice shipment (No super fancy anemones - sorry).....but still nice. Taipan should be back in time tomorrow morning 

Interesting how I refer to myself in the 3rd person........

Thanks for the laughs guys. 

P.S. - I bugged John and Family for awhile to make it official here.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

What Red!!!you road triped to Montreal to ck out Lfs and didn't invite MOI


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Taipan, if you can post some pics of any recent RR shipments. I miss seeing that guy's stuff. if only to lust lol


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

damsel_den said:


> What Red!!!you road triped to Montreal to ck out Lfs and didn't invite MOI


Busted. lol Actually....I'm here working. Contrary to popular belief.....I have a job.  BUT.....I did manage to slip away earlier and check out a few places. Also; One of my Red Haddoni Carpets accompanied me here - someone made me an offer during the Ice Storm. I delivered it personally. 



Bayinaung said:


> Hey Taipan, if you can post some pics of any recent RR shipments. I miss seeing that guy's stuff. if only to lust lol


I will. Out of respect for NAFB and family.....I will post on a new thread. Any pictures you do see.....let your LFS know and they should be get anything of interest from RR......


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is the link for the photos
http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Phootbucket eh?......*

Nice......See you soon.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

No Sps in this shipment?


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We still have lots of corals to choose from


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Went there last night around 4pm and they really have some nice pieces in. Although no spa this time but if you are a softie fan then this shipment is for you


----------

